# ProTech Snow Pusher, 8 Foot.



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

ProTech snow pusher, 8 foot. Includes the protech back-drag attachment (can be easily removed if needed). Located in Auburn Hills, MI. Asking $600.

Call Patrick @ 248.891.5575


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Could you please put up one more picture of the back of it so I can see the hookup,


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

FredG said:


> Could you please put up one more picture of the back of it so I can see the hookup,


Skidsteer hookup


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Good seller.


----------



## kid28 (Nov 27, 2013)

Wish this was a little closer. Good deal


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

kid28 said:


> Wish this was a little closer. Good deal


Where you at in ohio?


----------



## kid28 (Nov 27, 2013)

Just east of Columbus.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I bet he's no more than 3-4 hours from you. That's barely more than an afternoon trip to get it


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

What's a delivery worth to you? I might be making a trip to wooster.


----------



## kid28 (Nov 27, 2013)

Pm'd


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

Unit is still available.


----------



## IslandSnowManagement (Jan 18, 2017)

Patrick34 said:


> Unit is still
> 
> Pmd


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

Sold.


----------

